# betta id



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

what type of betta is this i was curiouse as she looked less scraggly than the rest

any help is welcome :fish:


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

can 
any help


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm leaning towards an ordinary veiltail, but only time will tell. 
How big is she? She also looks like she could be a King betta, she's got that big-looking body.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

she is about 5-6 cm wat does the larger body mean?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

cossie333 said:


> she is about 5-6 cm wat does the larger body mean?


Well, she doesn't sound very big yet, probably still young. Let her grow out a little and then take another picture of her fins. It's usually the only way to identify a female, and even then it can be difficult since the fins don't usually get very long. 
She looks like a possible King just because she has a very solid-looking, almost fat body, that's the only way I can think of to describe it. But I could be wrong. Just let her get a little older/bigger and then we'll see. :lol:


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

how long till next pic?


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

Just had a thought 

I had not seen this betta the day b4 I got it in the shop and it was in a tank of it's own

also the shop had a new stock of male and female bettas and were in bags she wasn't

could it be a male


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

Can anyone confirm male or female 

Thanks


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

No, time will tell. Is there a rush to know whether male or female?


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

no just curiouse

is there a possiblility its a male


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

i have noticed a white spot between two front fins


----------



## Gabriella (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like a female to me. Sometimes females are quite aggressive and petshops will seperate them. I've bought several of my females from their own tanks.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

good lol im happy


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

no that snot funny


----------

